# Bored anyone?



## maplegum (Feb 7, 2008)

Willow has been 'pimped'.











This is too much fun. Here is the link to the website to pimp your horses, dogs, kids or even your husband! Go and create something and post the results back here.

pikipimp

Have fun - enjoy!





xox Leonie xox


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2008)

haha! That's so cool! I had to go and make one for myself so here's mine lol. Poor Dallas, how would he feel if he saw this bahaha!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like Dallas and Willow belong to the same club!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely! What with their matching hats and spikes LOL!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 8, 2008)

With Saber living with Danes it was only a matter of time...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 8, 2008)

haha! That's Cute!


----------



## Relic (Feb 8, 2008)

Mona's true personality...


----------



## maplegum (Feb 8, 2008)

Giggle giggle...


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 8, 2008)

I wasn't sure how to post itbut this is the best i could do.


----------



## SWA (Feb 8, 2008)

These are too cute!








What fun!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 8, 2008)

One more of Saber


----------



## Fancy Me (Feb 8, 2008)

haha there are so really funny ones!

my attempt...the talking bubble says "you talkin to me?"


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2008)

I decided to be a baaaaad girl and dress up my sheep





Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Feb 10, 2008)

twister said:


> I decided to be a baaaaad girl and dress up my sheep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laughing very hard over here at that one Yvonne!


----------



## suz (Feb 16, 2008)

okay.... here's my guy pimped!






sorry, Mock!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 16, 2008)

twister said:


> I decided to be a baaaaad girl and dress up my sheep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!!!! Too Funny!!


----------



## cjmm10 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL474/10649...1/304368460.jpg

Our male Miniature Schnauzer, CJMM Mini Whiskers Black Tye






Our male Miniature Schnauzer--CJMM Mini Whiskers Black Tye


----------



## "City Slicker" (Feb 16, 2008)

Heee Heee Heres Tonto after a run


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 17, 2008)

Phoebe pimped for Valentines day!


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I tried my hand at it. Here's my yearling filly in her summer attire.


----------

